# What's the best herbicide to kill clover with?



## reauxl tigers

I've been using 2-4d for a while now and it normally does pretty good killing it when applied properly but it doesnt take long for clover to return in the same spots, sometimes in larger numbers. Anybody had success killing it and keeping it away?(assuming you're on a typical pre-e schedule as well.)


----------



## Jacob_S

Celsius! 
and yest a pre schedule will keep it away, I need to take a picture of my front yard, mine has no clover, neighbor is full of it.

ETA, I think I remember Dismiss doing quite a number on it too.


----------



## Art_Vandelay

I've always used Trimec 992 or Triplet. Needs to be between 55 and 85 degrees for it to work well

Edit to add: it usually takes a few years of spraying clover to completely get rid of it.


----------



## SCGrassMan

2,4D works, the problem as you've likely noticed is that it rolls right off even with surfactant.

I usually just spray a variety of stuff until it goes away. I'm going to check the labels on Imazequin and MSM real quick because those have root zone action.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ok it looks like Atrazine and Speedzone Southern (or Fertilome) would do a good job. You can do granular fertilizer with Atrazine. Go out super early while there's still dew in the grass.


----------



## Movingshrub

Almost everything kills clover. 3-way, quinclorac, MSM, Celsius, Speedzone,


----------



## Jacob_S

I used celsius to get out out of my lawn and dimension 2ew to keep it over there away from me.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Jacob_S said:


> I used celsius to get out out of my lawn and dimension 2ew to keep it over there away from me.


GO EDGE NOW lol


----------



## Jacob_S

Hahaha @SCGrassMan hopefully today, weather is keeping me down.


----------



## SCGrassMan

You can edge even in the rain I promise! Then you don't even have to shower afterwards.


----------

